
Open sourcing e-commerce framework with Elixir - TIJ
https://www.aviacommerce.org/
======
TIJ
Presenting
Aviacommerce([https://www.aviacommerce.org/](https://www.aviacommerce.org/))
and open source e-commerce framework written entirely in
Elixir([https://elixir-lang.org/](https://elixir-lang.org/)).

Github:
[https://github.com/aviacommerce/avia](https://github.com/aviacommerce/avia)

We are in the early stages of the development I would say. With the core
engine mostly complete we think the framework is at a stage where developers
can start to experiment with it.

Why did we work on it? Well, there are many open source options available but
like everyone else, we think we can do a better job at it.

The docs are also at an early stage but enough to get started and have a
system up and running in production.

Do leave your feedback on how can we make it better.

Thanks, Aviacommerce Team

PS: If you are looking to contribute in any way feel free to reach out. We'd
love some outside help. Talk with us on gitter([https://gitter.im/avia-
commerce](https://gitter.im/avia-commerce)).

~~~
NicoJuicy
Looks clean, although i'm interested in e-commerce, i'm mostly a c# developer.
But would love to try out Elixir.

How long would it go to go from starting Elixir to modifying part of
AviaCommerce for custom deployment?

~~~
TIJ
I would say 1 week of elixir basic familiarity should do it. There are nice
resource in exercism for learning and solving problems in elixir.

------
manusachi
Since it's inspired by Spree from RoR world, why don't you use Phoenix? (I'm
just learning Elixir)

~~~
manusachi
Pardon me, actually it does use Phoenix.

